# Very sick Guppy



## parkiller (Feb 4, 2014)

So about 2-3 days ago my guppy was acting strange, He was swimming at the top of the tank and hardly eating. Yesterday in the morning I had noticed a Long white spike coming out of his body near his anal fin. I was already worried but then about a hour later I noticed a second one almost parallel of the other spike on the other side of his body The spikes showed up in less than 24 hours!!!.... I've not seen anyone have this problem online, He is bred in our own tanks and we have had him for about seven months. Our water nitrate and nitrite and ammonia are all fine and as is our PH. Dose anyone know what is wrong with my poor guppy!!!!!!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Can't really tell by pics ,but have you searched internal parasites?Could some kind of worm?


----------



## parkiller (Feb 4, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> Can't really tell by pics ,but have you searched internal parasites?Could some kind of worm?


Hello and thank you for replying to my post. I have looked it up I have decided that it is a parasite but it is very hard for me to narrow it down. I think that it is either Camallanus, or Anchorworm and possibly nematodes, also called roundworms or threadworms... But the Nematodes look more stringy, The parasite mine had looked almost like bone growing out of him... They all three say that they have growths as symptoms. Could you possibly help me narrow it down or suggest a treatment? Thanks, Also dose anybody know if parasites can be contagious? Thanks.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I will say your advice and help will come Charles.He is inkmaker on this site and has helped many with internal parasites.He has the meds you need and the knowledge.The most effective meds will/are very diffacult to get wothout him
His email is; 
[email protected]
Go to search in our tool bar and search inkmaker to how many he has helped!
We are all very lucky to have him!He is very quick usually so email him directly and he should reply.
Here is just his most recent example of his help;
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f5/camallanus-levamisole-hcl-canada-69426.html?highlight=inkmaker


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

+1 on inkmaker. If he doesn't know, no one does. Let us know what this is please. Has my interest peaked.

have a blessed day


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

How is this going?Did you ever get in touch with Charles?

Most of the internal parasites don't just go away.They kill till there is nothing left to kill.


----------



## parkiller (Feb 4, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> How is this going?Did you ever get in touch with Charles?
> 
> Most of the internal parasites don't just go away.They kill till there is nothing left to kill.


I have not talked to Charles yet unfortunately. I did not think that it could be at all contagious D: I'll Email him right now and ask him what he thinks. Thanks for checking back and letting me know that they kill all the fish! Do all the parasites do this or only some? I kind of forgot because my guppy passed away so I thought that was the end of it! Thanks again, Parkiller


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Most diseases spread throughout the tank.Sometimes only some fish are effected,but often it is only a matter of time before people think the tank was "re-infected".
sorry to hear about your guppy.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I would like to know if these protrusions were hard, firm, soft or gooey/slimmy? Just curious. Years ago, I had a goldfish do something simular. 

have a blessed day


----------



## parkiller (Feb 4, 2014)

vreugy said:


> I would like to know if these protrusions were hard, firm, soft or gooey/slimmy? Just curious. Years ago, I had a goldfish do something simular.
> 
> have a blessed day


Hello Vreugy. The things coming out of my guppy resembled bone, It did somewhat seem slimy but Its hard enough that you could've snapped it off of him :/ Sorry about your goldfish!


----------



## parkiller (Feb 4, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> Most diseases spread throughout the tank.Sometimes only some fish are effected,but often it is only a matter of time before people think the tank was "re-infected".
> sorry to hear about your guppy.


Thank you, Poppy seed will rest in peace. I did Email him earlier today. I am still waiting for a reply I will let you all know what he says. 

Sadly I only have Adult guppys (4) in the infected 14gal. I also have High Fin MM platys fry... So I assume that the other fish are prone to the parasite as well. Hopefully he will have a solution for my problem! 

Thank you all, Parkiller


----------

